# Leaving Job in Probation Period



## Ali.C (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Hope you can help.

I moved to Dubai in November 2011 and as much as i love being in Dubai, the job which i moved out to is not what i had expected.

I don't wish to leave Dubai as i love the city, but i'm in the process of looking for another job and have put my CV out with several recruitment companies.

I am looking to leave within my 6 month probation period as i think it would be easier, but that depends on getting another job.

Will the company put a ban on my Visa and ask me to repay my flight which they paid to relocate me, there is nothing in my contract which states they will but, just worried they still could?

My role is a Project Manager in Construction if this makes any difference.

Thanks


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Ali, 

I don't know about your Visa but I can imagine your employer won't be best pleased. How much longer is the project meant to go on for?


----------



## Ali.C (Oct 24, 2011)

Its a permenant position, not contract for 1 specific project.


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

Still someone else will have to pick up the pieces for that project?


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

waterproof teabag said:


> Still someone else will have to pick up the pieces for that project?


He didn't say he will be leaving in the middle of a project, nor did he say he would be leaving any project in pieces. If they are a properly managed company they should realise that stuff like this happens, and be prepared for handovers. 

@OP - You should specifiy whether you are working for a private or public company, as I believe the procedures for bans are different in each case.


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

basc said:


> *He didn't say he will be leaving in the middle of a project, nor did he say he would be leaving any project in pieces*. If they are a properly managed company they should realise that stuff like this happens, and be prepared for handovers.
> 
> @OP - You should specifiy whether you are working for a private or public company, as I believe the procedures for bans are different in each case.


That's why I'm asking. If the project has only just started it will be less of a problem than if there's only 10% left to go. It sounds like the OP has made his mind up already anyway.


----------



## Ali.C (Oct 24, 2011)

Waterproof Teabag,

The whole point of a 6 month probabtion is for each party the company and candidate to make sure they are suitable. I won't be leaving any job unfinished, these are not major projects!!

Basc,

It is a private company.


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

Ali.C said:


> Waterproof Teabag,
> 
> The whole point of a 6 month probabtion is for each party the company and candidate to make sure they are suitable. I won't be leaving any job unfinished, these are not major projects!!
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Not teaching to suck eggs or anything, but does it not explain in your contract whether they expect you to repay the flight if things do not work out in the probation period?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

By private company I assume your sponsorship is onshore (LLC) rather than freezone? 

The laws surrounding employment bans were changed last year, and bans are no longer automatically applied for anyone who moves before completing 2 years service. This doesn't seem to have filtered through to MOL's paperwork though, so if you do decide to move to a new job, be aware that the forms may include wording about a 6-month ban. This can be easily resolved by your new employer through production of your qualification certificates when they apply for your visa. Again, if you do decide to move, speak to your new company's HR department or PRO in advance so they can help you through the process. 

Free Zone companies do not deal with MOL, hence no problems with bans. 

Repayment of visa fees and flight costs varies from company to company; if it's not in your contract it is less likely that they will go down this road but not guaranteed. Have any of your colleagues left since you joined and if so, how did the company deal with them? That should be a good indicator of how they are likely to deal with you - although as WT and basc have said they are not likely to be happy! 

All of the above aside, you need to find a new job before you start worrying about bans or repayment of costs - so best of luck with your search.


----------



## angel666 (Feb 2, 2012)

i left within mine n they cancelled visa and i had to pay for costs they lost out on but didnt hae to repay flight money back, but coz left before contract now have 6 months workin ban so go careful however ur new job can pay to take that ban of  good luck x


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

angel666 said:


> i left within mine n they cancelled visa and i had to pay for costs they lost out on but didnt hae to repay flight money back, but coz left before contract now have 6 months workin ban so go careful however ur new job can pay to take that ban of  good luck x


You are saying you left during probation, but they gave you a six month ban? Can I ask what your qualifications are (do you have a degree)? When did you leave your job, was this last year prior to the changes in regulations? I am quite possibly going to leave my job during probation, my understanding is there will not be a ban. The probation is supposed to be two sided, and you have the right to leave without a ban.


----------



## Allison.Kanter (Apr 1, 2012)

*what happens if i resign during probation...?*

Hi,
Recently I have received a job offer in Dubai for an unlimited contract. It is going to be an international transfer as I am already working for this company in Turkey, which is a well known multinational operating in Knowledge Village in Dubai.
I have around 4 years of experience with a Bachelor's degree, and it is an officer position in operations / logistics. 
The basic salary is: 11500 AED + bonus (depends on performance)
Accomodation allowance: 5000 AED
Transportation allowance: 1000 AED
It also includes medical and life insurance, one month's salary of relocation payment along with one ticket per year to home, 22 days of annual leave and I am single.
Can you please kindly let me know of your opinion if it is worth the move at least looking at the figures? 
Recently I have started to have second doubts about accepting it, and am really worried if I will have to pay anything back to the company if I decide to leave within the first 6 months (e.g. first month's hotel expenses, relocation payment, visa fees etc.) There is no such thing written in the contract by the way, there is just a mention about having to pay back any advances paid to the employees.
I am really looking forward to your help as I am very much confused.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Allison.Kanter said:


> Recently I have started to have second doubts about accepting it, and am really worried if I will have to pay anything back to the company if I decide to leave within the first 6 months (e.g. first month's hotel expenses, relocation payment, visa fees etc.) There is no such thing written in the contract by the way, there is just a mention about having to pay back any advances paid to the employees. I am really looking forward to your help as I am very much confused.


You mention that you are already working for the company, so why not have a chat with your manager or HR department about your concerns? Relocating internationally is a big decision and it is important that you feel secure. 

Looking at things from the company's perspective - it is a big financial investment for them to move you from one country to another and provide all the support that entails, not to mention the investment in your development - so it's not unreasonable that they would expect you to stick around for a certain amount of time afterwards. I think you just need to clarify expectations on both sides.


----------

